# Ice & Cbp



## squad leader (May 12, 2006)

Anyone take the ICE exam this last December? I got a letter months ago with my passing score but nothing since.

On a positive note I interviewed with CBP in Boston yesterday. That went well and already having a government secret clearance and current/ up to date medical file with the military I was told speeds up the hiring process.


----------



## LawMan2545 (Mar 24, 2004)

CBPO Interview or higher position in CBP?


----------



## squad leader (May 12, 2006)

LawMan2545 said:


> CBPO Interview or higher position in CBP?


It was not for a CBPO position. I missed that test and applied/interviewed for an evidence & seizure tech position. Its a foot in the door and pay starts @ 40k which is a pay cut for me but oh well, gotta start somewhere. It would also make hiring for me a whole lot easier if ICE contacts me for the Agent position.


----------



## carl66602 (Mar 6, 2004)

I applied for an internal ICE announcement (I'm current CBP) but haven't heard anything. I was wondering if anyone on this board might have any contact info for an ICE recruiter in Boston. Thanks


----------

